# ***Official Floyd Mayweather vs. Ricky Hatton Discussion Thread***



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

> Floyd Mayweather and Ricky Hatton are rightfully recognized as two of the most exciting fighters in boxing today. Each is at the peak of his career and has yet to experience defeat. Mayweather relies on his speed, agility and unsurpassed natural talent. By contrast, Hatton is a brawler who fights with a relentless fury that overwhelms his opponents. In one of the most anticipated match-ups of undefeated champions this decade, two men from two different worlds come together with one goal in mind…remain undefeated and earn the right to be called the best! HBO Pay-Per-View® is excited to present "Floyd Mayweather vs. Ricky Hatton: Undefeated" Saturday, December 8, 2007, Live on Pay-Per-View.


---

If anyone would like to discuss the Hatton/Mayweather super fight tonight, feel free to do it here. I might be hitting a bar to watch it, so I may not be on, but I am down to talk some sweet science when I get back.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

i'd love for hatton to destroy mayweather early, but this is going to be a very tough fight for him.

if it goes past the 5th round, you gotta give it to mayweather.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

^I've got Mayweather stopping Hatton late in the fight Anton. 

I feel that if Mayweather comes out, looking like he has in the past, Hatton is fairly easy to hit, and Floyd has a chance of finishing this fight. Otherwise, Floyd by UD.

Hatton does have a chance to connect and put Floyd on his ass though.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

yea, but if that does happen, i feel like it's gonna be early in the fight because it wont take long for mayweather to adjust, cover up, and tire hatton out.

realistically, i see mayweather's defense frustrating the hell out of hatton and mayweather cruising to a UD.

as much as it sucks, that's the likely finish.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

anton said:


> yea, but if that does happen, i feel like it's gonna be early in the fight because it wont take long for mayweather to adjust, cover up, and tire hatton out.
> 
> realistically, i see mayweather's defense frustrating the hell out of hatton and mayweather cruising to a UD.
> 
> as much as it sucks, that's the likely finish.


Agreed. I guess I am just being to optimistic as usual, but I am still going to bet on Mayweather stopping it late. I will of course also bet on Floyd by UD, but I am getting such good odds on him stopping the fight that I got to take them.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't really see Hatton finishing Floyd. I mean Floyd has fought some big guys in his last few fights and hasn't had a problem and Hatton is a 140 fighter and in his only fight at 147 he looked bad.

I think Floyd wins a dominate decision.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not a fan of either boxer, but I do hope that Hatton puts Mayweather's fuse out.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hatton has NO CHANCE, this is a very easy night for Mayweahther. UD for Floyd


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

The whole match up is a good one for Mayweather. Hatton is easy to hit and he should be able to get plenty of shots on him, but I don't think Floyd can put him away...even late in the fight. I say Mayweather by UD.

Hatton has to land a huge shot to win.


----------



## Waddup Fool (May 27, 2007)

I say Hatton because he got Mayweathers father telling him Floyds weaknesses lol......


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Ricardo Fatton will probably come out SLUGGING like the "People's Champ" is known for...and that's gonna be GREAT! I hope he lands a BOOOOOOOOOMB! 

If it goes past 5 though, like my boy ants said, Mayweather will pitter-patter out a "W."


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

So much for boxing being dead, what bullshit. Taylor/Pavlik, Cotto/Mosely, The Pac man bringing the goods, all in all great year for boxing. MMA has forced them to put together some quality fights. 

Mayweather does his usual dance job and wins a decision. Hopefully Hatton has watched the Judda, Castillo and De La Hoya fights, but I can't see him pressuring the bigger man or even using his jab effectively. He won't be able to hug and brawl floyd either. But come on lads RICKY FUKIN HATTON. I hope he kos his ass and we get a real barn burner with him and Cotto. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PweMADtEmWI English fans are the best. Going to be an unreal atmosphere for this fight.

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhj45o4wc4qs64gfa8 found this, has the four 24/7 episodes.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Waddup Fool said:


> I say Hatton because he got Mayweathers father telling him Floyds weaknesses lol......


So did De La Hoya and most people think that fight shouldn't have even been a split decision.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

At least OScar made a fight of it. If he didn't wear out at the end, he could have pulled it off. Floyd never initiates in a fight, and is entirely a defense first fighter. Then he has the guts to compare himself to Ali. So called boxing purest today will praise Floyd's style, but its boring as hell and nobody likes it. Agression is a category of scoring. 

His best fight was against Gatti, which I hated to watch. He brutally picked him apart. Much being Gatti's fault, as he always left himself opened too much.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> At least OScar made a fight of it. If he didn't wear out at the end, he could have pulled it off. Floyd never initiates in a fight, and is entirely a defense first fighter. Then he has the guts to compare himself to Ali. So called boxing purest today will praise Floyd's style, but its boring as hell and nobody likes it. Agression is a category of scoring.
> 
> His best fight was against Gatti, which I hated to watch. He brutally picked him apart. Much being Gatti's fault, as he always left himself opened too much.


Thats part of Floyd's style though, making people tired by being defensive. If you keep punching and either not hitting anything or his arms the whole time its gonna get you tired. Floyd has 24 knockouts, so he can bring the fight, he is just smart and lets the other guy get tired first.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Ohhh how I would LOVE to see Hatton put Mayweather on the canvas for the 10 count....but im a realist, and I do see Mayweather walkin out with a UD.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Why don't people like mayweather? Is it because he is cocky? He has a right to be at 38-0. And if you think he is cocky watch the weigh in and then see if your opinion on Hatton changes. 

http://www.hbo.com/scripts/video/videoplayer_event.html


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Why don't people like mayweather? Is it because he is cocky? He has a right to be at 38-0. And if you think he is cocky watch the weigh in and then see if your opinion on Hatton changes.
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/scripts/video/videoplayer_event.html


He is cocky as shit, he acts like a 2 year old and last but not least he totally dissed MMA before his fight wit De La Hoya.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Why don't people like mayweather? Is it because he is cocky? He has a right to be at 38-0. And if you think he is cocky watch the weigh in and then see if your opinion on Hatton changes.
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/scripts/video/videoplayer_event.html


Video was way too choppy to watch.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Floyd already said that he said those things about mma to sell tickets. And Hatton has been acting way more cocky than Mayweather. Yeah Floyd is out there but the man has been able to back up what he has said. He has got skills and there are guys in mma that are cocky.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Floyd already said that he said those things about mma to sell tickets.


I couldnt care less why he said it, he still said it....very disrespectful to EVERYONE in MMA.

I aint gonna take nuttin away from him he is an insane boxer, and will go down wit the greats...however, as a person I think he is a complete douchebag.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

e-thug said:


> I couldnt care less why he said it, he still said it....very disrespectful to EVERYONE in MMA.
> 
> I aint gonna take nuttin away from him he is an insane boxer, and will go down wit the greats...however, as a person I think he is a complete douchebag.



That's cool, most people that don't like a person automatically take away from there skill. And with Mayweather he can be ver cocky, but the man can box. I like him, he speaks his mind and thats cool. Its not like a tito ortiz who runs his mouth and can't back anything up.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

e-thug said:


> I couldnt care less why he said it, he still said it....very disrespectful to EVERYONE in MMA.
> 
> I aint gonna take nuttin away from him he is an insane boxer, and will go down wit the greats...however, as a person I think he is a complete douchebag.


Oh yeah, he completely trashed MMA and said he could take any of the guys his weight. Obviously, some people are going to believe that because they think he really means it. Then he backs off, knowing he can't wrestle, kick, or do jui jitsu, and says it was all for promotion.


Thats pathetic. If you can't sell a title fight with De La Hoya without bashing MMA, boxing IS REALLY in a bad state.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Some of Mayweather's character is obviously his own personality, but that's how sells fights. He doesn't have an exciting style, doesn't produce the big ko and no real following. He plays up the heel, but he goes overboard to sell a fight. Ali had a cocky personna, but wasn't too disrespectful. He was funny and charismatic. Mayweather wears Mexican colors against De La Hoya and makes fun of Gatti's brother committing suicide.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

is this fight over, who won?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Its in the 8th,close fight. Mayweather has sharp clean punching while Hatton is going about things a little rougher.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

could you let us know the results?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

mayweather KO'd hatton in the 10th


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Expected Mayweather to win on points, not KO! Hatton loves rushing with hands down and getting left hooked!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Floyd by 10th round ko.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

damn i really wanted him to lose


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

His punching was just so crisp, hatton just wanted to dirty box.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

He fought a real good fight early on. Come the 8th Floyd picked him apart. **** more mayweather, bring on Cotto and sugar shane.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Hatton was made to look silly in this fight. Got outboxed big time. Was tying up constantly. Dirty as hell fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Floyd saying he's going to retire again. Merchant called him out and all he could say was "I'll retire from boxing, not boxing retire me". But man Merchant is old as hell now.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah the whole trying to push Floyd through the ropes and then the blatant hit to the back of the head wasn't cool. I hope people will see Hatton is as bad or worse when it comes to his arogance as Floyd is.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

you may hate him for his personality but damn you cant deny his skill


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Hell no you can't. I don't mind him as a person and he is one of my favorite boxers. The other being antonio tarver. Mayweather has got skills that are hard to match, he can fight any fight. People say he is to defensive but look at the gatti fight and tell me its defensive. People hate him which makes them say he isn't good and that pisses me off.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

that was totally unexpected, i was expecting a unanimous decision on floyds part for the victory. Somehow he pulled off a knock out victory. Kinda figured that was happening though since hatton freaking exerted too much energy trying to control the fight through the first 7 rounds. Floyd went on a tear and hatton never recovered after the 7th. Gotta give floyd credit for such a decisive victory though and it was kinda funny that he even admitted his last match with de la hoya was pretty dull.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

purple_haze said:


> that was totally unexpected, i was expecting a unanimous decision on floyds part for the victory. Somehow he pulled off a knock out victory. Kinda figured that was happening though since hatton freaking exerted too much energy trying to control the fight through the first 7 rounds. Floyd went on a tear and hatton never recovered after the 7th. Gotta give floyd credit for such a decisive victory though and it was kinda funny that he even admitted his last match with de la hoya was pretty dull.


Floyd has admitted that the de la hoya fight was dull before. I don't get why everyone was saying he was onlygoing to win by ud. He now has 25 ko's. I predicted this in the other thread, I said 10th round ko because Floyd would wear down Hatton.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i just really wanted to see him and cotto before he retired or maybe drop down and face pacman :drool01:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Asian Sensation said:


> i just really wanted to see him and cotto before he retired or maybe drop down and face pacman :drool01:


Like I said he will be back. He said before the fight he wants to unify the welterweight division, which means at least 3 more fights.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Damn. Just got back from the pub, lol it's 6am. Good fight, though I knew it was over by the eighth Hatton just burned out and a few of those punches rocked him bad. Probably the best atmosphere I've experienced for a boxing match. Even after the fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Like I said he will be back. He said before the fight he wants to unify the welterweight division, which means at least 3 more fights.


which welterweights still hold titles other than cotto


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll have to look it up, but I remember him saying that it would take at least 3 fights. When I heard that I was like who hasn't he beaten yet?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> ^I've got Mayweather stopping Hatton late in the fight Anton.
> 
> I feel that if Mayweather comes out, looking like he has in the past, Hatton is fairly easy to hit, and Floyd has a chance of finishing this fight. Otherwise, Floyd by UD.
> 
> Hatton does have a chance to connect and put Floyd on his ass though.



Oh man, this right here earned me a nice $1200 dollars! Someone gave me 12/1 if Floyd ended it 10th or later, and WOOOO! I got it! Luckily, I gave my cash to someone trust worthy as I just partied it like crazy last night. Awesome night, awesome fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Asian Sensation said:


> which welterweights still hold titles other than cotto


Kermit Cintron.



Asian Sensation said:


> i just really wanted to see him and cotto before he retired or maybe drop down and face pacman :drool01:


Hatten and Mayweather were money fights for him. Cotto won't bring the dollars, and Mayweather needs a crutch like De La Hoya or Hatton to draw.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

wow BP was right on.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Like I said he will be back. He said before the fight he wants to unify the welterweight division, which means at least 3 more fights.


he has 2 more fights if he wants to unify the welterweight division however i dont think hes trying to do that since he vacated one if the titles (the one that kermit has speaking of hm i wonder if he'll end up fighting sherk since he did issue a challenge)


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Asian Sensation said:


> he has 2 more fights if he wants to unify the welterweight division however i dont think hes trying to do that since he vacated one if the titles (the one that kermit has speaking of hm i wonder if he'll end up fighting sherk since he did issue a challenge)


If I can remember right Floyd vacated that title because he had another fight or he had hurt his hand and couldn't fight. Floyd has a problem with his hands after he broke it during a fight.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Just downloaded and watched this fight. Nice performance by Mayweather, considering the type of fight it ended up being. I wasn't the biggest fan of the actual fight though, it was really dirty, and Cortez got himself way too involved, which is one of my biggest complaints about the sport.

In other news, Larry Merchant makes me laugh, but not the good kind of laugh, the sad laugh. Him coming up with questions is like a really old family computer that takes forever to load every program. I don't think he should be calling out Floyd to move up another weightclass either. Dude has already gone from 130 to 147, how much further should he have to go?


----------

